
Lion as a sign of post-Jobs Apple - MaysonL
http://notes.kateva.org/2011/08/lion-as-sign-of-post-jobs-apple.html
======
hardboiled
The author claims that without Steve Jobs, Apple will become more like Google.
If anything, Apple will become more like Microsoft. Google is a web company
born and bred. Data, open-source and commoditization are key to their
strategies. Google's approaches are quite different philosophically from
Apple. Apple is a hardware and only coincidentally software company. Because
of these origins, Apple is more similar to Microsoft.

~~~
TobbenTM
I think he was thinking more of the attitude than actual products.

